# Detailer in City Road Cardiff



## MA3RC

Hi all

I was driving down city road the other day and noticed a detailer has set up opposite Rileys and wondered if anyone has tried them or know what they're like?


----------



## Edstrung

It was a hand car wash a few years back, suddenly turned into detailing. No idea what they are like, no idea who runs it. Pretty sure everything is done outside. Its a paid car park, looking to increase the revenue by offering expensive washes while you work?


----------



## MA3RC

Yeah I thought that! I've been curious, always seems to be empty when I drive past to


----------



## mattjonescardiff

From what I've heard they just do valets plus a few extras. As a splash and dash I've heard good things about them though.


----------



## mejinks

They have been there a few years. Its two deaf brothers who fill a wheely bin with car wash and use soft brooms to clean the cars. They also have (or had) advertising claiming that they were Swissvax approved (they aren't).

Make of that what you will.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

pardon


----------



## mejinks

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> pardon


eh? :wave:


----------



## TooFunny

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> pardon





mejinks said:


> eh? :wave:


Deaf people can't read no??? :wall:


----------



## trv8

I have'nt been past there for a while, but if this is the same guy who's been there for years, he has a pretty good reputation.
He's Permagaurd, not Swiss Vax. 
The cars are not done outside, he's built a decent lock-up to work in.
I believe he actually owns the land, and it is his car park. 
He makes a fair bit from the car parking alone, and has a ready made clientele.


Oops! Just realised what I'd done ....so I've deleted the link :thumb:


----------



## Edstrung

trv8 said:


> I have'nt been past there for a while, but if this is the same guy who's been there for years, he has a pretty good reputation.
> He's Permagaurd, not Swiss Vax.
> *The cars are not done outside, he's built a decent lock-up to work in.
> I believe he actually owns the land, and it is his car park.*
> He makes a fair bit from the car parking alone, and has a ready made clientele.
> 
> Oops! Just realised what I'd done ....so I've deleted the link :thumb:


Fair play then, as that is prime real estate! Albeit no where near any car dealerships, as you say he already has people coming to him him just for car parking 

And I definitely remember the Swisswax sign on the wall...


----------



## MA3RC

Im pretty sure it is Swisswax


----------



## mejinks

S1600Marc said:


> Im pretty sure it is Swisswax


I think Ti22 might have a different idea as I'm pretty sure he is the only authorised dealer in Wales.

James?


----------



## bazz

how far up city road is he?
as i cant recall seeing anything


----------



## Ti22

I am the only OFFICIAL Swissvax detailer in Wales. 

Any other business in wales where you see the logo is using it illegally. Please let me know if you see any vans/ premeses with it up as I pay a fair amount to continue to be the only licensed and trained Swissvax detailer in the area.


----------



## Ti22

Have just checked their website.

They will be getting a legal order shortly..

Thanks for the heads up. Makes my blood boil...


----------



## MA3RC

Glad we could help


----------



## trv8

Ti22 said:


> Have just checked their website.
> 
> They will be getting a legal order shortly..
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Makes my blood boil...


Don't know who's website you checked, but the one that has been mentioned on City Road is Permagaurd Licensed.


----------



## Ti22

trv8 said:


> Don't know who's website you checked, but the one that has been mentioned on City Road is Permagaurd Licensed.


Fair enough. No probs with that. Have found a cardiff detailer giving the impression he's an official Swissvax detailer, which he's not...


----------



## Huw

I'm sure the Permagaurd detailer, if he/they are the deaf guys, has advertised Swissvax in the past, the give away is their ad has mobile numbers but says text only. Couldn't work out why that was, being deaf would explain.


----------



## mejinks

Their current sign advertises swissvax. They will also sell it to you.


----------



## wilkie1980

Not sure if it us the same company but was behind a van today with 'cardetailingfinish.co.uk' on it and plastered with Chemical Guys, Swissvax, 3M and Permaguard stickers. Went on the website and they are based on City Road.
Some bits of the website are really poorly written. They even offer 'restoring orange peel'...not sure I'd want it restored to be honest!!


----------



## Ti22

Not sure how big a market there is for restoring orange peel. Most customers I see want me to remove it!


----------

